# ivomec for rabbits?



## Debbie Smith (Apr 21, 2005)

A friend of mine has a mini lop, wants to give it ivomec for worms, can anyone tell me if you can use this and aprox dose? thanks.


----------



## Tracy (May 2, 2002)

Rabbits do not generally need wormed. Is there a reason you are worming?

What kind of Ivermec? I do use ivermec to treat ear mites. I use the pour on cattle ivermec and 2 drops on the back of the rabbits neck will clear up mites better then anything.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

If Ivomec is not labeled for rabbit usage be very careful using it on any rabbit that will be used for food.

Jennifer


----------



## dlwelch (Aug 26, 2002)

Debbie Smith said:


> A friend of mine has a mini lop, wants to give it ivomec for worms, can anyone tell me if you can use this and aprox dose? thanks.



What kind of worms? For pinworms, I would use Piperazine.
For tapeworms, you may have to obtain an approved product
from the vet as I don't *think* Ivomec would be effective.

You can "google" to find the appropiate dosage of Ivomec
for rabbits as it varies according to the strength of the
product (whether it is for swine or cattle).


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

I just got a rabbit form a gal,...and as she was putting it into my carrier she said, "Just a minute and I'll worm it for you!". She ran in the house and came back out with a syringe-minus the needle- with a drop of ivermectrin in it and flipped the bunny upside down, opened it's mouth and in it went...said she had done it that way for years!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

It might have been a custom mix. I once knew a man with a dog kennel who used diluted ivomec that way and administered with either shots under the skin or oral. He said it was for worms and fleas and had learned from another breeder who had used it for many years. Later he found out it caused liver damage in the dogs. Be careful using a product that was developed for other animals, there can be consequences.


----------



## BellsBunnies (Sep 18, 2004)

We use 1/10 of a cc of Ivermectin per every 5 pounds of body weight. This will also help with fur mites -fleas -ear mites.

Or you can use Piperazine(Wazine is the same thing)You use 2 tbsp per gallon for 5 day straight.Then do it again 10 days later to break the cycle. Make sure you clean the cages so they dont' get re-infected from the eggs.
You should be able to get both at the feed store.

You can check to see If your rabbits have worms by placing a peice of scotch tape on their but and pulling it off - rabbits mostly get pinworms If you do worm them you will probably see them after the 3rd day.

We worm 2 times a year.
The reason we worm is because we take our rabbits to shows where they come into contact with other rabbits that we do not know about.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

1/10th per 5 lbs??? my vet, who was an old timer dog man, said 1/10th per 40lbs. should be the max the avoid liver failure later in life.


----------



## Debbie Smith (Apr 21, 2005)

I spoke to them again this am. they think that the rabbit that died, died from a parasite that went to the brain, they are trying to avoid this with the other rabbit. the girl they bought it from said this is what happened???? she told them to use ivomec now. any thought on this would be helpful so that I can pass it on. Thanks.


----------



## Hilda (Sep 10, 2006)

Debbie Smith said:


> I spoke to them again this am. they think that the rabbit that died, died from a parasite that went to the brain, they are trying to avoid this with the other rabbit.


Hi Debbie,

Did the rabbit die of wry neck? I'm very much a newbie and don't have much experience with rabbits though I am learning in "leaps and bounds"  . But I do have a little bit of experience with this with my buck, Oreo.

He got ill a while back and the vet found wax build up in his ears. A couple of days ago, he developed a head tilt. From what the vet told me and what I learned, it is caused by a parasite that goes from the liver to the brain. The vet has Oreo on fenbendazole and ivermectin which is another name for imovec. The dose for the ivermectin is very small and it is only given once a week.

From what I understand the parasite that causes wry neck, encephalitazoon cuniculi, is present in a lot of rabbits that don't actually get the disease because they are healthy and have a strong immune system. Usually the symptoms present after a stress or dehydration. It's more common is not so clean rabbitries. I'm including a link for more info on wry neck and imovec that I found very useful. My vet thought it was good, too.

http://www.barbibrownsbunnies.com/ecuniculi.htm


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I've used the horse paste Ivomec for fur mite problems (the mites were biting ME!!!!) but only a pea sized dab on a bit of bread, followed by another 10 days later. Used it only once.


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

Ivermectin won't have any effect on preventing or treating Encephalitozoon, the parasite that causes "wry neck", the severe neurologic disease that rabbits can get.

My sources (veterinary authorities on a vet-only website) indicate that Encephalitozoon is sometimes responsive to treatment with fenbendazole. And many of these neuro bunnies actually have middle ear disease, which can be antibiotic-responsive.

Encephalitozoon is a single-celled parasite and so has no GABA receptors, so ivermectin and selamectin (revolution) won't work. 

Revolution is great for the mites that bunnies get, however. Better than ivermectin, they say.


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

I've used Wazine 17 livestock wormer for pinworms in the past...following the directions for chickens on the back of the bottle.


----------

